# CASO ELUANA



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2007)

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_72551384.html


http://www.corriere.it/cronache/07_ottobre_16/cassazione_eutanasia.shtml


Cosa ne pensate dell'eutanasia?


E' una domanda a cui non ho mai saputo dare una risposta ... ho il massimo

rispetto per qualsiasi vita, ma e' Vita quella vissuta da Eluana?!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_72551384.html
> 
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/07_ottobre_16/cassazione_eutanasia.shtml
> ...


... I giudici italiani, come sempre, fanno _p-e-n-a_... hi, hi, hi... è un dispositivo, quello della Cassazione, assolutamente ambiguo, parziale, pusillamine, asservito, timoroso... ci voleva più coraggio... per quanto riguarda il caso in questione, credo che ognuno di noi debba poter scegliere _per sé e da sé_, quando staccare la spina... io ho già provveduto con un _atto legale_... purtroppo, non nel mio paese... dato che l'Italia, in quanto stato del terzo mondo, dove regnano i comici e la comicità (e non mi riferisco a quella di Grillo...) non consente tali _atti_...


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... I giudici italiani, come sempre, fanno _p-e-n-a_... hi, hi, hi... è un dispositivo, quello della Cassazione, assolutamente ambiguo, parziale, pusillamine, asservito, timoroso... ci voleva più coraggio... per quanto riguarda il caso in questione, credo che ognuno di noi debba poter scegliere _per sé e da sé_, quando staccare la spina... io ho già provveduto con un _atto legale_... purtroppo, non nel mio paese... dato che l'Italia, in quanto stato del terzo mondo, dove regnano* i comici e la comicità *(e non mi riferisco a quella di Grillo...) non consente tali _atti_...


Purtoppo non siamo uno Stato laico ... il vaticano s'intromette sempre come se tutti fossero dei cattolici osservanti, vedi aborto, ricerca etc etc ...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Ottobre 2007)

Il problema non è il Vaticano che fa "il suo lavoro". I nostri politici hanno un orientamento che (di solito) esprimono e noi li votiamo secondo il loro orientamento. Quello che davvero mi preoccupa sono gran parte dei politici apparentemente laici che per questioni elettorali diventano acquiescienti a ideali che apparentemente non professano.


----------



## Rebecca (17 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_72551384.html
> 
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/07_ottobre_16/cassazione_eutanasia.shtml
> ...


Fatico a dare risposte, ma conosco il caso di eluana (come lo può conoscere un cittadino che ne sente parlare dalla stampa) e credo che sia di una crudeltà inaudita, costringere una persona, un essere umano, a "rimanere in vita" (perchè vivere è un'altra cosa), se vi è la certezza che non ci siano speranze.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*complesso*

Sembra semplice decidere.
Ognuno di noi non vorrebbe "vivere" n quelle condizioni.
Ma chi deve "staccare la spina"? Chi deve, nel caso specifico, togliere il sondino che alimenta Eluana?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



Rita ha detto:


> Il problema non è il Vaticano che fa "il suo lavoro". I nostri politici hanno un orientamento che (di solito) esprimono e noi li votiamo secondo il loro orientamento. Quello che davvero mi preoccupa sono gran parte dei politici apparentemente laici che per questioni elettorali diventano acquiescienti a ideali che apparentemente non professano.


Concordo!
Ma anche gli elettori hanno moralità a corrente alternata...


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Fatico a dare risposte, ma conosco il caso di eluana (come lo può conoscere un cittadino che ne sente parlare dalla stampa) e credo che sia di una crudeltà inaudita, costringere una persona, un essere umano, a "rimanere in vita" (perchè vivere è un'altra cosa), se vi è la certezza che non ci siano speranze.


Vivere 16anni in coma attaccata ad una spina, la speranza se ne va a farsi friggere, il danno e' compiuto e irreparabile, e' diventata un vegetale ... diventa un atto di clemenza verso questa ragazza, eppure la chiesa che predica tanto la compassione si ostina e contrasta/impedisce di mettere fine a questo calvario.


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Eluana*

Certo che staccare la spina appare la soluzione più misericordiosa.... ma le è davvero?  E' più misericordioso staccarle l'accanimento terapeutico che la tiene in vita o farle una iniezione che la porti dal sonno vegetativo a quello eterno?
Chi non respira, con farmaci adeguati può morire comunque dolcemente, ma chi si alimenta artificialmente, se non si interviene potrebbe fare la fine della Schiavo.
Eluana è un caso, uno dei tanti, e per lei e per quei tanti serve una legge coraggiosa, ma si sa con coraggio il nostro parlamento affronta solo l'aumento delle loro prebende. 
La faccenda "Vaticano" sarebbe un "non" problema perchè non è quanto conti la loro opinione religiosa ma quanto conti l'indipendenza di uno stato laico e sovrano.
La Chiesa fa il suo mestiere, è il nostro Stato che sta sempre "a taralli"... se avesse il coraggio di una scelta civile la gente si adeguerebbe..... lo fa continuamente per argomenti di ogni genere.
Bruja


----------



## Old Addos (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Non saprei*

Nello stato in cui sono adesso , mi costa poca fatica dire che se mi trovassi in una condizione vegetativa , preferirei morire ;

ma ho il sospetto che , alla prova dei fatti , mi aggrapperei alla vita e sarei riconoscente a chi si dà da fare per tenermi in questa valle di lacrime.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_72551384.html
> 
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/07_ottobre_16/cassazione_eutanasia.shtml
> ...


E' più complesso. Se togli la nutrizione la ragazza muore lentamente, oppure si sveglia. Non è una questione di respirazione o simile, che in tal caso interrompe la vita in pochi minuti. Qui si tratta di introdurre una sofferenza che può durare settimane - a secondo il grado di umidità nell'aria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*complessità*

Io non sono credente e non credo che la Chiesa abbia il monopolio dell'etica. Il principio che l'uomo non può disporre della propria vita si basa su un principio religioso che non tutti condividono, ma molti sì e questo influenza anche le scelte politiche.
Quella che è però estremamente difficile da stabilire è il limite tra la vita degna e non degna. Il pericolo di cadere nell'eugenetica è reale.
Chiaro che mentre si discute c'è chi è in uno stato di non vita, ma non credo che comunque soffra è più un problema di dare pace ai vivi ...e di costi per la comunità, ma questi non dovrebbero influenzare scelte tanto delicate.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> E' più complesso. Se togli la nutrizione la ragazza muore lentamente, oppure si sveglia. Non è una questione di respirazione o simile, che in tal caso interrompe la vita in pochi minuti. Qui si tratta di introdurre una sofferenza che può durare settimane - a secondo il grado di umidità nell'aria.


Il caso Wenby potrebbe dare un aiuto a come attuare una morte dolce, o no?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piergiorgio_Welby


----------



## Lettrice (17 Ottobre 2007)

quello che scrivero' potra' sembrare "sadico"... chiaramente non si  tiene conto di casi limite... pero' mi sorprende notare come si tenda a voler eliminare il dolore ad ogni costo, quando forse il dolore e' una fase necessaria... 

Comunque  certi casi per  me dovrebbero seguire un corso piu' naturale... se si puo' guarire dignitosamente benvenga ogni mezzo... se si deve tenere in vita una "non vita" lascerei che la natura facesse il suo corso... 

Non ho ancora letto il caso... mo vado


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il caso Wenby potrebbe dare un aiuto a come attuare una morte dolce, o no?
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piergiorgio_Welby


Non so cosa sia la morte dolce - credo che non esista. Però ritengo inammissibile di tenere in vita qualcuno che in natura non potrebbe sopravvivere.


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*

quote=Admin;114778]Non so cosa sia la morte dolce - credo che non esista. Però ritengo inammissibile di tenere in vita qualcuno che in natura non potrebbe sopravvivere.[/quote]

Questo è un concetto base.... accettiamo l'accanimento terapeutico, che sarebbe contro-natura quale non accettazione della normale sequenza della vita, ma non ci crea neppure un pelino di problema constatare il trascinarsi della vita di persone che di dignitoso non hanno neppure il letto in cui versano vegetanto.
Può essere che alla fine molti non farebbero la scelta decisiva, ma qui stiamo parlando di persone non consapevoli, che già hanno espresso una volontà e che nessun medico potrà mai rendere alla vita vissuta, ma a cui potrà solo conservare quella trascinata.
Violentiamo la vita tutti i giorni e non solo per guarirla, ma di fronte ad una interruzione pietosa, che rende dignità alla vita proprio attraverso la sua fine, saltiamo per aria invocando l'ineluttabilità della decisione celeste......... Beh per "decisione celeste" da un pezzo Eluana non sarebbe in vita.
Abbiamo un rapporto di convenienza struttutale e strumentale con la sacralità della vita................ 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Una volta la pensavo diversamente ... ma quando ho sentito la storia di Welby ed ora di Eluana, ho cambiato opinione e sono favorevole all'eutanasia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Admin ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia la morte dolce - credo che non esista. Però ritengo inammissibile di tenere in vita qualcuno che in natura non potrebbe sopravvivere.


....in natura ...senza antibiotici ...sarei morta all'età di 18 mesi...


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ....in natura ...senza antibiotici ...sarei morta all'età di 18 mesi...


Appunto, quello è un intervento salvavita, legittimo e lecito perchè appunto  salva una vita che ha tutte le caratteristiche della vita medesima.   Quello che intendevo è che ogni medicina è una piccola violenza chimica che introduciamo nell'organismo, ma è un rischio calcolato, un fine che giustifica il mezzo.... insomma ha finalità benefiche.   L'accanimento terapeutico è per definizione insistenza con finalità di protrarre una vita artificialmente ma che non ha nè avrà speranza di risoluzione.  Resto prudente negli stati di coma traumatici, ma per un periodo ragionevole. Trovo ingiusto perfino sottrarre un posto di terapia intensiva o rianimazione senza speranza quando magari chi ne avrebbe deve essere dirottato o ha addirittura la lista di attesa e lo si tiene in stand-by rianimativo.  Ho visto situazioni del genere ....!!!!
Va da sé che non parlo di situazione speculative o peggio, in cui si tende a staccare la spina dietro consiglio sanitario e nei termini di legge, ma dove casualmente si è di fronte a persone che sono perfette candidate per la donazione di organi.... quello è un argomento laterale ma non meno importante.
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ....in natura ...senza antibiotici ...sarei morta all'età di 18 mesi...


Ma è stato il tuo senso di sopravvivenza di trovare la medicina. In pura natura avresti trovato un equivalente. Però la natura dell'uomo è anche la medicina.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

La cosa stramba e' che la chiesa accompagna al patibolo, alla morte, uno che e' stato condannato alla pena capitale, il quale e' nella piena capacita' di intendere ... e si rifiuta invece di porre fine ad un'altra (vita?) che non e' altro che un vegetale, priva di qualsiasi reazione vitale ...

Io questo lo chiamo sadismo puro.


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> La cosa stramba e' che la chiesa accompagna al patibolo, alla morte, uno che e' stato condannato alla pena capitale, il quale e' nella piena capacita' di intendere ... e si rifiuta invece di porre fine ad un'altra (vita?) che non e' altro che un vegetale, priva di qualsiasi reazione vitale ...
> 
> Io questo lo chiamo sadismo puro.


 
Ci sonop tanti modi di essere farisei...
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sonop tanti modi di essere farisei...
> Bruja


Questo e' uno dei tanti motivi che mi ha allontanata dalla chiesa ...

L'Ipocrisia,  disumanita' etc etc etc ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2007)

Per me la chiesa ha perso ogni credibilità, da quanto ho potuto studiarla (la chiesa). Mi ci volevano 6 anni per completare lo studio


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (19 Ottobre 2007)

Il padre lo ha detto chiaro e tondo anche in pubblico, che Eluana una volta parlando di questi argomenti mentre era "ancora viva"(e cosciente) aveva chiaramente detto che in un caso del genere lei avrebbe voluto che "le staccassero la spina".
Se anche ci fosse una misera speranza che lei tornasse in vita, come sarebbe la sua vita? Io preferirei morire.

Ho seguito il caso di Piergiorgio Welby a suo tempo, e anche quello di Terry Schiavo se ricordate.
Ho fatto sempre il tifo per l'eutanasia per loro, ma nel caso di T.Schiavo non ho approvato per niente quel tipo di morte.

E' una morte lenta e dolorosa, e non significa che un organismo che sia allo stato vegetativo, solo perchè non cosciente, non ne soffra.
Non la darei neppure a una pianta una fine del genere.Neppure al mio abete di Natale, ho preferito incenerirlo..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Il padre lo ha detto chiaro e tondo anche in pubblico, che Eluana una volta parlando di questi argomenti mentre era "ancora viva"(e cosciente) aveva chiaramente detto che in un caso del genere lei avrebbe voluto che "le staccassero la spina".
> Se anche ci fosse una misera speranza che lei tornasse in vita, come sarebbe la sua vita? Io preferirei morire.
> 
> Ho seguito il caso di Piergiorgio Welby a suo tempo, e anche quello di Terry Schiavo se ricordate.
> ...


Esattamente quello che penso in questo caso l'organismo soffre e per causa di questa sofferenza potrebbe anche "svegliarsi". Però, il punto: "è legittimo aiutare un organismo a morire più in fretta?" Personalmente sono d'accordo se lo stato vegetativo è durato anche troppo, ma sarebbe comunque omicidio. Staccare la spina lo è, ugualmente, e a parità di effetto preferirei morire in fretta.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che penso in questo caso l'organismo soffre e per causa di questa sofferenza potrebbe anche "svegliarsi". Però, il punto: "è legittimo aiutare un organismo a morire più in fretta?" Personalmente sono d'accordo se lo stato vegetativo è durato anche troppo, ma sarebbe comunque omicidio. Staccare la spina lo è, ugualmente, e a parità di effetto preferirei morire in fretta.


Infatti. Morte per morte, meglio una morte veloce.

Mi viene da ripensare anche a Million Dollar Baby..


----------



## Old Micia (26 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_72551384.html
> 
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/07_ottobre_16/cassazione_eutanasia.shtml
> ...


SONO FAVOREVOLE.
COME SEMPRE L'OLANDA è 1000 ANNI AVANTI A NOI ANCHE DA QUESTO PUNTO DI VISTA.
IDEM LA SVIZZERA


----------

